# Hissing Scorpions?



## Emp. scorpion (Feb 23, 2007)

How many species of scorpions can hiss? What are their common and scientific names?
Please reply ASAP.
Thanks


----------



## pandinus (Feb 23, 2007)

Emp. scorpion said:


> How many species of scorpions can hiss? What are their common and scientific names?
> Please reply ASAP.
> Thanks


i'll help you out by saying this, A LOT. most scorpions have no common names, and no scorpion is actually capable of hissing, but there are several methods of stridulation in scorpions, which create an audible hissing sound. some of the more prominent stridulators are Pandinus, Heterometrus, opistothalmus, parabuthus, and rhophalurus. There are several other scorpions that possess the ability to stridulate, but these should serve as a good jumping off point for you.

for more information, the subject of stridulation has been covered before in this thread


John


----------

